# New Cage *pics*



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Today we wen't out and got this rat cage. I plugged the measurements on the rat calculator and it says it can fit 3 rats. That's plenty enough for me because I have other pets too. :wink:


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

oooh that s a very nice cage! love the hammies and wheel!! *big thumbs up*


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah, nice cage!


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks  My girl loves her hammocks. She hasn't even tried the wheel though.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

OOO i'm going to steal this from you lol, Hate to be a nag but see if you can try and cover some of the floors with a carpet or towl of some kind. I read a lot about them getting bumble foot from wire floors and blah blah. I'm also going to steal the rattie inside the cage lol. Such a cute pic!


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

I thought that the recent popular consensus was that bumblefoot isn't caused by wire floors? And thus wire floors & mesh wheels are okay?


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

nonetheless, I don't think wire floors would be the most comfortable thing to step on.
and I heard that their little feet can get caught and stuck.

nice cage though!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I have only ever seen boys get their feet caught in the wired floors though I have seen girls get their feet caught on the sides of the cage. My gir got his foot caught once *he moved the flooring i had put there some how* it was so terrifying to hear him scream like that i got sick to my stomach after all was said and done (so glad my hubby was here when it happened I was a wreck)


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

its the pee and bacteria caught on the wire floors that causes the bumble foot. wires and mesh are harder to clean then a nice flat surface so the occurance of bumblefoot happens more often on wire floors then on solid. 

if the floor bar spacing is large enough that one of their toes can fit through then its large enough to cause damage to a rat who missteps. floor bar spacing that a rat's foot can fit through is large enough to break a leg on a rat that missteps. 

and of course of the simple comfort of the rat solid floors or floors lined in fabric seems to be more comfortable. i think its really up to personal preference on which would be easier to clean. either taking up the towel to wash or wiping down the solid floor seems to have about the same ammount of work involved. 

having said all that that looks like a pretty kick arse cage. you'll have to let us know what you think of it for cleaning and toy space after you've got a bit more use out of it. seems like the rat likes it well enough. very beautiful girl you have there.


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks great! I like that coast cage.

As for wire floors.... if you cover the floors and don't religiously wipe up the pee puddles that breeds bacteria and that will cause bumblefoot! It is a myth that wire floors you are more prone to bumblefoot.

I have been using uncovered wire floors for years and never had a problem. My rats have hammocks and boxes and sometimes they love to just curl up on teh wire floor -- so it can't be that uncomfortable!

And I have never, ever had a rat get a foot stuck. It is 1/2" x 1/2" wire. I'm not sure where all these myths come from.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i've had a rat break a toe on half inch spacing and i could certainly see where it would be possbile to break a foot if the spacing were larger and they got running around on it. so it is possbile and it does happen but probably not as often as it would seem.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Lise said:


> Looks great! I like that coast cage.
> 
> As for wire floors.... if you cover the floors and don't religiously wipe up the pee puddles that breeds bacteria and that will cause bumblefoot! It is a myth that wire floors you are more prone to bumblefoot.
> 
> ...


My Meromi got the front half of her foot caught in a .5"x.5" wire floor when I first got her and she twisted her ankle trying to get free. Also, Acid got a small scratch on her foot and thanks to the fire floors they used to have, she developed bumblefoot.

Wire floor is quite dangerous for small animals, and uncomfortable for any animal. It _is_ possible to go a whole span of ratlife and go without a problem, but it's just more ethical for the rat to cover the floor. That and it's easier to clean.


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

Each to their own opinion. I am on my 3rd generation of rats on uncovered floors and have never had a problem. I know many many other rat owners who also have never covered a wire floor.

The breeder I got rats from has dozens of cages with wire floors and has never had a problem.

It is an individuals option whether or not that is something that they think you want to do.... but IMO there is absolutely nothing wrong with leaving the floor uncovered. And it is more sanitary and easier to clean THAT way in my opinion.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Well now im worried because my girls whole foot can slip through 8O but it doesn't get stuck, she pulls it right out. Maybe I should try and return it?


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

you don't have to return it, you could just cover it. i use towels with eyelets in the corner and those binder rings to keep them in place. many people here praise stick-on linoleum. it's cheap and you can easily cut it to any size, peel, and stick! it's also very easy to wipe down, etc. besides, i think it's kind of fun to personalize your cage! of course, if you'd rather just get the perfect cage to begin with, you could, but it'll cost you much more...


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: New Cage *pic**

I'm gonna go ahead and return it. It's a nice cage but I think i'd be more comfortable with the solid flooring.  I'm debating about just keeping my two rats and getting this cage, which can fit two. 22.5" L x 14.5" D x 28.5" H


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

its entirely up to you. you could also take the levels out of the old one and replace them with stragtically placed hammocks if you didn't wan tto cover them. personally i wouldn't down size a cage, you know some day your going to see that really cute and pleding face somewhere that really needs a home and you're going to want to bring it home. having a large enough cage to do so already saves the money later when you go "aww... but i don't have room hey, their cages oare on sale today...hmmm". besides, the more room you can afford to give your rats the better. all more place to put up toys and for them to run.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I donno. I would keep that one personally. You can cover the ladders with socks and the levels with coroplast (sign plastic) Nicely if you wish. Coroplast is easy to cut, easy to clean and fairly inexpensive.

Or fabric would work as well with binder clips. Ultimately it's up to you but I think I would stick with the one that can hold more rats for more room for your babies.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Your right, I shouldn't downsize. Especially since im going to a rattie ratz adoption fair today to look around. :lol: But I still might get a different cage thats around the same size or larger.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I have practically the same cage (Mine has a wire mesh wheel instead of plastic), and I've never had any problems. Though I do intend to upgrade to a ferret nation in the future.

I don't think the wire floors are a big deal because my rats and most likely yours aren't on them all that often. Mine will mostly stay in their nest or in a hammock or on the bottom level when they aren't running around.

Every once in a while a foot will slip through, but I've never had a foot caught so far. My biggest complaint is that sometimes a rat will fall asleep with their feet dangling through the bars and they look dead. I freak out every time.


----------

